# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طريقة فتح حساب مع Ameritrade خطوة خطوة- المستوى الأول  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hajjee78

*طريقة فتح حساب في الأميري تريد*     *على الموقع الجديد يمكنك فتح حسابا بكل سهولة من خلال الخطوات التالية:*    *أولا:* *نقوم بالدخول إلى موقع الوسيط.*  *http://www.ameritrade.com*  *ثانيا:* *نقوم اختيار ما هو موضح في الصورة أدناه لتعبئة البيانات*    * أرجوا عدم إضافة أي تعليق حتى أنتهي من جميع الخطوات*

----------


## hajjee78

عمولته 10.99 في العملية الواحدة 
يعني مع البيع والشراء 21.98 = 10.99+10.99
طبعا يتم الخصم بعد انتهاء العرض 30 عملية وكل عملية تعتبر 1 من 30 مثلا البيع عملية والشراء عملية ثانية(للعلم فقط)
وإذا اكتشفت انهم خصموا عليك راسلهم بالايميل عشان يردولك حقك صارت معاي مره وحده 
والايميل هو :
Ameritrade New Accounts: [email protected]

----------


## hajjee78

1

----------


## hajjee78

2

----------


## hajjee78

3

----------


## hajjee78

4

----------


## hajjee78

5

----------


## hajjee78

6

----------


## hajjee78

7

----------


## hajjee78

8

----------


## hajjee78

9

----------


## hajjee78

10
مو راضي تنزل معاي ابلشتني قلت مالك الا تضغطها

----------


## hajjee78

11

----------


## hajjee78

12

----------


## hajjee78

13

----------


## hajjee78

14

----------


## hajjee78

15

----------


## hajjee78

طريقة تعبئة نموذج W-8BEN
وهذي نسخة أكروبات تطبعها وتعبيها عشان ترسلها بالفاكس مع 
1. صورة الجواز.
2. النموذج اللي طبعته في تعبئة نموذج W-8BEN
3. نموذج التوقيع وتاريخ اللي كملت فيه بيانات على الويب سايت واللي قلتلك فيه حفظه عندك عشان ما يضيع، أو ما يطلق عليه  Cash Agreement
وهذا رقم الفاكس الخاص بالامير تريد  
0018002768746

----------


## hajjee78

https://wwws.ameritrade.com/apps/LogIn 
هذا الرابط بسرعه عشان ما تطوفك الخطوات افضل

----------


## hajjee78

عشان تقدر تشوف حسابك بالويب سايت تدخل وتسوي الطريقة ادناه
والصفحة الثانية تضغطها عشان تعمل معاك بالهوم بيج حقتهم

----------


## hajjee78

هكذا خلصنا المستوى الاول  
تم بحمد الله

----------


## عياد

مجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا جزاك الله خير يابو صقر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Mohammed.A.M

مجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا جزاك الله خير يابو صقر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأدعو لك بالتوفيق

----------


## Shrewd Investor

> مجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا جزاك الله خير يابو صقر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 شكراجزيلا على مجهودك الرائع بوصقر عندي كم سؤال الله لا يهينك 
انا من الكويت كيف ارسل لهم نموذج w_8BEN  بالفاكس او بالبريد وعلى اي رقم مع فتح الخط ؟ وابعث معاه صورة من جواز سفري ؟ وهذا كافي ؟ 
 طيب الخطوة الثانية كيف ارسل لهم فلوس ابي اعرف رقم حسابهم في اي بنك يعني لو رحت شركة صرافة وقلت لهم ابي تحويل هالمبلغ الى اميرتيريد كيف اكمل اجرائي ؟ 
 بعد مايوصل المبلغ عندهم كيف اطلبهم يرجعون فلوسي اذا بغيت ارجعهم لاي سبب ؟

----------


## hajjee78

راجع المشاركة رقم 18 في نفس الصفحه هذي

----------


## hajjee78

طريقة ارسال الفلوس يستحسن انك ترسلهم من البنك افضل واحسن كاجراء سريع ما تدوخ نفسك واعتقد بالكويت ياخذون عمولة تحويل 20$ 
طبعا لمن تبي ترسلهم الفلوس اكتب اللي تحت عنوانهم عطه موظف البنك عشان يحوله لك Wire transfers should be sent to Ameritrade as follows:  
First National Bank of Omaha
16th & Dodge Streets
Omaha, NE 68197
ABA# 104 000 016 
Credit the Account of Ameritrade, Inc.
1005 N. Ameritrade Place, Bellevue, NE 68005
Account # 16424641  For Further Credit to: Your Name
تكتب اسمك الاول والاخير اللي موجود بالحساب Your Address
عنوانك اللي اضافوه لك بعد ما ترسلهم الفاكس الدولي  Your Ameritrade Account Number 
رقم المحفظه او الحساب في الامير تريد  ضروري لا تنساه عشان ما تتجمد فلوسك رقم الحساب/المحفظه اهم 
Please contact Ameritrade, not First National Bank of Omaha, regarding questions or concerns about a wire transfer. Please do not send checks to this address.  
أما طريقة السحب اما تدش على رابط نموذج السحب او هم يدزولك ظرف فيه نموذج السحب اعمل نسخه منه في المصور  وقوم بتعبئة طلب السحب وابعثلهم على نفس رقم الفاكس افضل
او تدش على الرابط تقدر تسحب عن طريق الويب سايت حقهم

----------


## hajjee78

طريقة ارسال الفلوس يستحسن انك ترسلهم من البنك افضل واحسن كاجراء سريع ما تدوخ نفسك واعتقد بالكويت ياخذون عمولة تحويل 20$   طبعا لمن تبي ترسلهم الفلوس اكتب اللي تحت عنوانهم عطه موظف البنك عشان يحوله لك  Wire transfers should be sent to Ameritrade as follows:  
First National Bank of Omaha
16th & Dodge Streets
Omaha, NE 68197
ABA# 104 000 016 
Credit the Account of Ameritrade, Inc.
1005 N. Ameritrade Place, Bellevue, NE 68005
Account # 16424641 
For Further Credit to: Your Name تكتب اسمك الاول والاخير اللي موجود بالحساب  Your Address عنوانك اللي اضافوه لك بعد ما ترسلهم الفاكس الدولي  
Your Ameritrade Account Number  رقم المحفظه او الحساب في الامير تريد   ضروري لا تنساه عشان ما تتجمد فلوسك رقم الحساب/المحفظه اهم 
Please contact Ameritrade, not First National Bank of Omaha, regarding questions or concerns about a wire transfer. Please do not send checks to this address.  أما طريقة السحب اما تدش على رابط نموذج السحب او هم يدزولك ظرف فيه نموذج السحب اعمل نسخه منه في المصور وقوم بتعبئة طلب السحب وابعثلهم على نفس رقم الفاكس افضل 
او تدش على الرابط تقدر تسحب عن طريق الويب سايت حقهم   راجع الرابط هذا  http://www.indexsignal.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23190  أو عبي الفورما الخاصه للسحب عندهم

----------


## Shrewd Investor

الشكر كل الشكر للأخ المحترم hajjee78 
 ممكن سؤال 
بعد ماارسل لهم حوالتي من شركة المزيني او اي شركة صيرفه بالكويت عندنا اقدر استفيد من level II  وستيرمير مجاني ؟ 
ثانيا عندي سؤال فني ماتشوف ان خط صفحتهم وايد صغير ومايبين او بس عندي هالمشكلة ؟

----------


## zoooom

الله يعطيك العافيه بو صقر فعلا ما قصرت انت والاخوان ... جزاك الله خير

----------

